# Benchmark Software



## ThickAir (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

I wanted to run some benchmarks on my hardware for high-end audio, video and 3D tasks. Can anyone recommend something good that shows more detailed info than the standard activity monitor? If there is something that shows the number of files loaded, their size, hard drive info, etc.

I already have some apps for checking heat, fan speed etc, need something for detailing what the hard drives, RAM and processor are doing when I trigger things in certain apps.

thanks


----------



## edadams (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi
Here are some benchmarking options on Mac-
http://www.xbench.com/
http://www.maxon.net/pages/download/cinebench_e.html
http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/
Ed


----------

